# Outlook PST Repair



## mikesonu (May 5, 2011)

My Outlook PST File is corrupted i think its a big size PST file and not opening showing error. Till yesterday its working absolutely fine my computer gets shutdown suddenly due to a power cut and after that my PST file does not work properly. I think i need an Outlook PST Repair. please recommend some good online solution so that i can get my data back as soon as possible.


----------



## jane002 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, you are right. It needs a repair tool because sometimes abnormal termination of Outlook leads to .pst file corruption.

Any how, Which OS you are using? If it is windows, then it is pretty easy. Try to repair it using scanpst.exe at first step using a copy of .pst file.

But sometimes you may not be able to get the results with scanpst.exe, then make use of some other third party inbox repair tool. They are able to repair even the .pst file is highly corrupted.

And one thing, before using any tool, its demo version and evaluate once.

Good Luck.


----------



## JohnPedrick (Nov 9, 2011)

It doesnt matter even if you are one of those who are facing the PST file corruption there is an option available in form of Kernel for Outlook PST Repair tool that can help you in recovering deleted emails, contacts, calendar items, notes, and emails with attachments in few mouse clicks.


----------



## linca22 (Nov 11, 2011)

PST files can get corrupted for following reasons: 
Power failure
Improper shutdown system
Data Storage Device Failure
Cross storage limit of data Max limit is 2GB
In this case, the best option is to take a try Outlook PST Reapir Tool. I've had to do that a few times in the past decade+ that I've been using Outlook.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2011)

Hilarious thread -- a bunch of Windows-based crap-software spammers all replying to each other.

[ munches popcorn ]


----------

